# Deer Shack Sliding Plexiglass Windows



## Whit1

My Outback Deer Shack has three windows w/see-through camo netting covering them when I'm in the shack. I can close the windows up with hinged treated plywood when I'm not in the shack.

I've been thinking about putting in sliding plexiglass window panes in each window to keep the wind out, but am not sure how to rig this up.

How would I rig up the plexiglass panes so they slide easily to open. I'm picturing having two panes for each window opening and having them slideable back and forth easily and quietly.

When the windows are closed is there any problem with them steaming up from the inside?

If any of you have done this give me some tips on how to set them up.


----------



## bounty hunter

UHMW (nylon type plastic) tracks are very quiet for sliding windows...Plus instead of plexi glass we used lexan which costs a little more but a lot softer and more scratch resistant.


----------



## xdetroitx

It may sound a bit hokey but I just used 2 pieces of wood with a channel in them with felt glued into the channel and on the edges of the plexiglass. This worked great. My next one I may put it on a hinge and put carpeting on the bottom and top so it is quiet and a little more air tight and I can just drop it away. I built the blind for my dad like 12 years ago and last I heard someone is still using it. I am thinking of building myself a new one this year where I hunt now.


----------



## answerguy8

What does an Outback Deer Shack look like? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Munsterlndr

Milt -
I put lexan windows (got pre-cut scrap pieces cheap off of E-bay) in both of my blinds, but used different methods for mounting them. In my ground blind I built ash frames (had some trees turned into lumber and had a bunch of ash available) to surround the window and used hinges. The windows swing up 180 degrees and are held with a simple latch.

The other blind I ripped 1/4 " channels in 2 x 2 above and below the windows and the frameless windows slide back and forth horizontally. 

If I had to do it again, I would use the first method. It's more labor intensive but works better for the following reasons. 1) the window is completely out of the way when up. With the sliding windows, because of the overlap you can't have both sides of the windows open at the same time. It's either 1 side open and one side closed, or both sides partially obstructed.

For some reason I get worse fogging with the frameless windows, too. The framed Windows fog up when you turn the heat on in the blind but clear up in a few minutes. The frameless ones continually fog for some reason. It's funny because it's the same material but there is a noticeable difference. It may be due to some other reason than the frame/frameless issue, though. 

The other option that I have seen in commercial blinds is frameless plastic windows that slide up and down in a rubber coated track. Pretty quite and can be left partially up or down. I might look at something like that but I found them to be made out of kind of flimsy plastic and the wind sure whistles through them, even when shut.

If you want to look at the two different methods I used, give me a holler next time your in TC. Better yet bring your muzzleloader when the season starts and make a day of it. I think you still have a buck tag that needs filling.


----------



## wally-eye

Whit:

The best one I seen was a plexiglass window that the guy put in a frame and then rigged a pulley system..........three pulleys mounted on the roof, one at each end of the window frame with a heavy twine going over to a third pulley mounted on the roof over the center of the frame..........twine hung down so it was even with the bottom of the window frame...........had a big ring on the end...............one simple pull of the ring and the frame went up easily and smoothly and no movement flipping up windows or sliding them. Had a nail in the wall that the ring fit over so he knew exactly how far to pull..............Nice and quiet and less movement.

He made trim pieces inside the window of the blind that the plexiglass in wooden frames fit into. Had thin felt on each side so there was absolutely no noise............

Sounds complicated but it is fairly simple to make and opening and closing was a snap.............with less noise and movement noticed..........AND this style fit a lot tighter that slide or flip open ones.............


Basically the twine's went to a pulley on the roof, then divided and one to each side of the roof directly over the end of the window frame then down and was secured to each end of the frame......................


----------



## Frantz

Slotted wood on each side with felt, a bit bigger than the glass so it slides without hanging up. Go up and down as it is smoother and easier to move. Drill a small hole in the top of glass and put a litte string with a loop and have it hang from a small screw. On th bottong jsut a little chunk of wood or even foad glued to blind to keep it from falling to floor.


----------



## Whit1

Thanks guys! Franz, I think your idea of "up and down" has merit.

I'll post a photo of the OutBack Shack tomorrow. If the system I use works well I'll put it in my single window SwampShack.

Here's a photo of the SwampShack:


----------



## Jacob Huffman

A buddie used wood piece's and glued felt to them on the inside.Then he screwed them to the shack makeing the topscrews a bit tighter than the bottom...when you lift the window the tension get's greater the higher you open the window.They have it so the window open's about 8 inches.Simple but effective.


----------



## woodchuck71

I own a fabrication shop and use this material all day long if you need plexi or polycarb let me know the sizes. I usually scrap more then what you need so if interested.


----------



## woodchuck71

Also if you pleaxi or polycarb is fogging there is a cleaner called brillianize this will prevent that from happening also works great for Harley windshields


----------



## multibeard

I just use a single slotted strip at the bottom and a stick pin at the top to pin the plexi-glass pieces in place so they don't fall out. This way if it is warm I can remove the glass completely or just open part of the glass and leave part to act as a wind break.

I have storm window retainers to keep the glass in place and the mice out when the blinds are not in place.

I haven't had to use my heater except for the last couple days. Normally I would get fogging of the glass but I have cracked a window enough so I haven't had any fogging.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Whit1 said:


> My Outback Deer Shack has three windows w/see-through camo netting covering them when I'm in the shack. I can close the windows up with hinged treated plywood when I'm not in the shack.
> 
> I've been thinking about putting in sliding plexiglass window panes in each window to keep the wind out, but am not sure how to rig this up.
> 
> How would I rig up the plexiglass panes so they slide easily to open. I'm picturing having two panes for each window opening and having them slideable back and forth easily and quietly.
> 
> When the windows are closed is there any problem with them steaming up from the inside?
> 
> If any of you have done this give me some tips on how to set them up.


 
Whit-

I am not the expert in getting the windows in, but a trick I found out for those glass windows was to put tint (like the heat applied kind to keep the animals from looking in, however allowing you to see out. Not exactly the answer you were looking for but a trick to help conceal yourself on the inside of the blind.


----------



## Scout 2

We cut a slot in some wood and put a piece of plastice that is used to cove the rough edge on paneling. We spray silcone on it every year so it does not freeze up.


----------



## Munsterlndr

woodchuck71 said:


> Also if you pleaxi or polycarb is fogging there is a cleaner called brillianize this will prevent that from happening also works great for Harley windshields


I'd like to try this, any idea where it is commonly found? I've tried rain-x and it did nothing.


----------



## Frantz

One of my blinds just has a couple of pieces of Z-channel screwed in with a little felt and then otherwise setup like I said.


----------



## EdB

Lexan is probably better than plexiglass. My buddy has plexiglass in his blind. We had some ripping winds here today and it blew out one window cracking it in half. He has slotted channels on the sides holding his in place but no top or bottom support. That was probably a factor in today's blowout.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

One of my towers has the commercial vinyl windows. They slide sideways in the tracks. I have some problems with freezing when the rain or melted snow collects in the lower tracks.


----------



## Michihunter

Use the lexan or plexi in place of the plywood hinged. Sliders get debris buildup and can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## Frantz

Hamilton, that is a good idea. You know, anyone that lives up north, there is a place called Bell's on M-66 jsut south of M115 about 1/4 mile and they have a boat load of windows all of which are on sale dirt cheap as they are I think going out of business. just an FYI, I know a week or so ago they were selling all windows for $20.


----------

